# 155/80/13



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

155/80/13 Tornel look way better than milestars 200 a set picked up


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

GOOD PRICE BRO... ANY MOUNTED PIC's??


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Where r u located?


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Orange county


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

how much shipped?


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

TRAVIESO87 said:


> how much shipped?


Location?


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Shipped to fresno, ca 93722


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

TRAVIESO87 said:


> how much shipped?


x62

to 76548


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

*tires*

when the next time you coming to sd.


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

ShortRound said:


> when the next time you coming to sd.


Maybe tomorrow


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

I have 3 set of the tornels. One set mounted... Best looking tire I have seen in a while. White wall is real white and stays that way. Real skinny tire like the firestone 380. There is a guy out here in Phoenix, Az that has them for $50 each, I was there today and he has 100 in stock.Real good price for a real good looking tire, They even say " Classic " on they side wall. Good luck with sale.....


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

how many you got left


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

4 sets


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

GT~PLATING said:


> Location?


new orleans la 70072


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

nice, would love to see em mounted


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

can you pm me your address, I live in SGV. $200 a set right?


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Yyuuuuuupppppp


----------



## ocsupreme85 (Oct 12, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

Pm ur number bro


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Bump


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

pm me your # pls, I want a set. thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

now those DO look CLEAN!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

GT~PLATING said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

jes said:


> pm me your # pls, I want a set. thanks :thumbsup:


Pm sent


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> Pm ur number bro


Ur boy came thru good people thanks for the business


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

Gots mine on their way. Thanks bro. Believe he gonna grab a couple more sets in the morning. Thanks bro


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

I kno u said no shipping but I'm right up the road a few hours just was wondering if u would be down to ship to 93274 I'll be in LA in a few weeks but I don't think u will have any left by then. Just putting it out there homie


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

ID LIKE A SET HOMIE IF YOU HAVE THEM. ILL PICK UP PM ME IF YOU CAN PLEASE


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

OLDSKOOL79 said:


> ID LIKE A SET HOMIE IF YOU HAVE THEM. ILL PICK UP PM ME IF YOU CAN PLEASE


Pmd loco


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

20 more sets coming Monday hard to keep in stock sold over 40 sets this week


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

How much


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

just saw price x2on if ud ship to 93274


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

U guys pay shipping I'll wrap them up and ship I don't care


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

How much is shipping to 93274


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Holy molly, TTT


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:
Now thats a good looking tire!!


GT~PLATING said:


>


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

DanielDucati said:


> :thumbsup:
> Now thats a good looking tire!!


Daniel they are really nice mounted and they say Classic on the side. Really nice tire and priced just right


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

TRAVIESO87 said:


> new orleans la 70072


?shipping price?


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

I quote shipping in 10 minutes


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

all shipping quotes sent ....


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

BumP


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

got another 6 sets today ....hit me up


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Marcos_707 your tires on the way


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

In stock TTT


----------



## 86_CutlassSalon (Feb 3, 2007)

how much shipped 83221


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GT~PLATING said:


>


ANY PICS MOUNTED? IN THE ORANGE COUNTY ALSO, I PICK UP A SET THIS FRIDAY, PM ME PICS


----------



## manniefresh (Jun 26, 2008)

how much shipped to 89148


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

2 sets ? 98901


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> ANY PICS MOUNTED? IN THE ORANGE COUNTY ALSO, I PICK UP A SET THIS FRIDAY, PM ME PICS


Pics on page 2 homie let md know. I'll check shipping for thd rest of by tomorrow


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

20 more sets coming monday


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Still got tires 200 out the door no bullshit here


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

New batch


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

TTT


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

how much for 5 tires sent to georgetown tx 78626


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

How much for 5 tires shipped to 60804. Ill. pm me


----------



## DUKES64SS (Apr 8, 2011)

would like a set,live in riverside sent you a pm i can pick up


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

i need a set,i can pick up


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

DUKES64SS said:


> would like a set,live in riverside sent you a pm i can pick up


Thanks for coming by


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*-TTMFT-*:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

seen these tornels


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

do u still have the tires for sale??


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Pm sent


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## el_rubee (Feb 6, 2009)

any tires for sale?


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

Pm sent


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

GT~PLATING said:


> New batch


 NEED A SET OF 4 SHIPPED TO MINNESOTA 55605 HOW MUCH ARE WE LOOKING AT BRO.


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

How much a set
I'm in Santa Ana I wanna pik em up no shipping


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

Anyone got tires hit me up need a pair asap blew out my two fronts


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

I will be hitting u up for another round big dog


----------



## casuals (Jan 21, 2008)

I was wondering if u still have a set? Can u tex me and let me know im in pasadena i would like to pick up (626)676-8411


----------



## casuals (Jan 21, 2008)

I need a set bro do u still have tires? Tex me please (626)676-8411


----------



## impala1503 (Apr 2, 2009)

Where at in Santa Ana


----------



## 84CHEVYBOX (Mar 20, 2012)

Still got tires? Where in oc. I'll pick up lmk


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

i need a set....shipped to 30120 ga how much....


----------



## Cadillac Dreamin (Oct 3, 2009)

How much shipped to 93455 pm reply..


----------



## 84CHEVYBOX (Mar 20, 2012)

Still got tires


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Whats the ticket on these also how mjch shipped n pick up price92113 thankz


----------



## CADDYLUVA (Jun 22, 2012)

when you say set. that mean 2 tires or all four tires? 92105


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

Are these still available ??


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Tires are still available I am currently out of town returning on 7/3 . From July 4th and on. They are available I still have 30 sets and a ton more coming


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

GT~PLATING said:


> Tires are still available I am currently out of town returning on 7/3 . From July 4th and on. They are available I still have 30 sets and a ton more coming


Sup on my two sets alex...:biggrin:
Lable's were faxed:yes:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

I'll be back Tuesday night


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

GT~PLATING said:


> I'll be back Tuesday night


Cool... TTT


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

Pm I want a set.I stay in the Southbay


----------



## 87 MCARLO LS (Jan 6, 2011)

How much for set of 4. to Tucson Az 85747....


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

bACK IN TOWN PUT YOUR ORDERS IN ........GOT PLENTY IN STOCK.....


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

714-474-3049 WAS OUT TOWN BUT BACK IN O.C. WITH 300 IN STOCK LET ME KNOW.....


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## 86_CutlassSalon (Feb 3, 2007)

How much set of 4the shipped 83221


----------



## 86_CutlassSalon (Feb 3, 2007)

How much set of 4 shipped 83221


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

See you on thurs bro!


----------



## mysweet63 (Jun 1, 2011)

Alright looking tire, but that whitewall looks a lil thin to me..... :/


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Down to 38 tiresTTT


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

38 a tire? less than 160 a set?



:banghead: shoulda waited. i was buying from you at 200.







:biggrin:





wats happening bro? buisiness good?


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes sir it's great! Still 200 my supplier said these might not be around long but who knows


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

Can you ship to Australia ?


----------



## aalienz22 (Jul 11, 2012)

how much would it be to ship a set to Dumfries, VA and get here before sunday?


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

hopndropdownunder said:


> Can you ship to Australia ?


Pmd


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

200 picked up local no tax


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

Please resend pm as I think my inbox was full and I didn't get it.


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Gone with the wind !!!!!


----------



## MENACE328 (Sep 4, 2007)

how much shipped to 97301


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

GT~PLATING said:


>




That sight look familar yesterday, until I saw met w/u. Unloaded those to tha back of my truck w/ a nice shinny chrome rear end! Shoaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

johnnie65 said:


> That sight look familar yesterday, until I saw met w/u. Unloaded those to tha back of my truck w/ a nice shinny chrome rear end! Shoaaaaaaaaaaa!


Haha and u know this homie!


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

Tick tock tick tock


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Can't wait for the next batch. Its on bro! Loading up!


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

New inventory stocked up again


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

you still got sets?


----------



## bullet1503714 (Jul 29, 2011)

U still have tires


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:dunno:77089 one set


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

any available? needin 5.


----------



## 1952allday (Oct 3, 2011)

Got Anymore hit me up I need a set of four and where you located 818-389-2502 Albert


----------



## LSANDOVAL006 (Feb 7, 2007)

Hit me up I need four. I'm local and willing to pick up. [email protected] . Vornel's right. Not Milestar!


----------



## RUDY HUERTA 3 (Jul 13, 2009)

Need a set of four shipped to 75941


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## carmar634 (Nov 3, 2009)

any more:dunno:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Homie is all sold out and getting no more at all. Company not making anymore sets. Got 3 sets that i might sell if make worth my wild.


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

johnnie65 said:


> Homie is all sold out and getting no more at all. Company not making anymore sets. Got 3 sets that i might sell if make worth my wild.


 are u sure there not making then anymore i heard different from the company


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

From what know, not no more. They make tires for the us military but tried making passenger tires for awhile. Takes to much to make passenger tires, not enough profit. Supposely.


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

johnnie65 said:


> From what know, not no more. They make tires for the us military but tried making passenger tires for awhile. Takes to much to make passenger tires, not enough profit. Supposely.


 ill find out my friend in mexico city called and they told him there still making them ill be going out there this month if there still makin them I'm bringing a good bunch back home


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

any info


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Got 3 sets of brand new tornels, I'll let got for $275 pick up or $325 shipped in da US. Located in Fresno, ca


----------

